# Skin on the surface



## Martin cape (1 Jun 2013)

Hi guys, 

Came home today to find a skin on the surface of the water. I get that cloudy haze on the surface but its solidified today. I had to break it up to get rid. Was like a thin rice pudding skin. Never seen anything like it. Is it just a protein film?


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Jun 2013)

Like this?

Aquarium Algae ID (updated May6th '10 Surface Skum): Surface Scum/Film (edited May6th 2010)


----------



## Martin cape (1 Jun 2013)

Yep. 

It's the second one not the first. It does easily break. It's due a water change today but I've been badly so have to change tomorra. That always clears it.


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Jun 2013)

I get similar on my 35l it breaks up when i feed fish. an increase in surface movement gets rid and i think water change mixes it into water


----------



## Martin cape (1 Jun 2013)

Never seen it as thick is today but could be just I'm a day overdue on water change. All the co2 bubbles or glute bubbles were trapped in it. I just broke it up with my fingers and its free flowing again now


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Jun 2013)

Surface Film | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------



## Martin cape (2 Jun 2013)

Thanks Clive,

I can increase surface agitation by aiming spray bar and powerheads slightly higher up. 

But interesting about the expulsion of lipids. Should I try increasing EI dosing by 10%? CO2 is at its higher limit now really.


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Jun 2013)

Well, I mean......yeah, you can go an extra 100%.......or even an extra 1000%.
There is virtually no limit at the top end of dosing. The limit for me was that it actually became expensive to dose the tank with dry powders at 800%.

10% is so puny. Why.....even....bother?

People, can we get real? Nutrients are food. They are not dangerous chemicals. When you throw more food at your plants they become healthier. When you throw food at over-the-top levels, plants become amazing.

Here is what happens when I add an extra 400%






Here's what happens when I added an extra 800%




Cheers,


----------



## Martin cape (2 Jun 2013)

Reason I don't want to fire loads of nitrates in is that over a certain level they can affect the fish can't they?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Jun 2013)

Hey clive, i thought that increasing nutrients also drives additional need for co2 and as such not as easy as throwing loads of dry ferts in a tank and seeing these results?  your bank of pictures is quite awesome..... inspiring plant health.  Do you have any tanks running at the moment?


----------



## Martin cape (2 Jun 2013)

Is it not light that is the main driving force behind nutrient and co2 demand?

Surely just because there is more food and co2 about doesn't mean it would try to use any more? Assuming light intensity and photoperiod remains the same? 

Im probably wrong lol.


----------

